# My play layout



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

This is sitting on a low table that i salvaged. The layout is a mix of atlas and pleco track. It's a temporary layout but always fun to put back up and varies everytime i put it back up. I want to eventually make a permanent layout but need to find something that works for me in this space.

N scale with paper buildings ( yes some of them are ho/oo scale) and Lego additions from my son


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I know how you feel. Whatever gets the trains rolling now. Build later, but for now.....the train must roll on!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You're enjoying running the train and that's the bottom line.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2016)

The only thing that's important is that you and your son are having fun with the layout. If you're like most of us you will build many layouts over your lifetime. This one is fine for right now and meets your needs. If you're having fun you're doing the hobby right.


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been reading that flex track is good as you end up with less connections meaning less derailments and less electrically dead spots. I don't have any so am wondering... When you flex it will it flex back or does it need to be fixed so that it doesn't go back to its original shape?

Edit-did some googling and answered my own question - 

http://www.nscale.net/forums/showthread.php?16351-Silly-Flex-Track-Question


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

I just want to check my understanding of flex track - it needs to be pinned or glued down to stop it from flexing back to its original shape. This makes it unsuitable, less suitable for temporary layouts like mine (due to the effort of having to secure the track everytime the track is dismantled and reassembled ) Is that correct?


----------



## DaveCo (Nov 9, 2015)

dwagn said:


> I just want to check my understanding of flex track - it needs to be pinned or glued down to stop it from flexing back to its original shape. This makes it unsuitable, less suitable for temporary layouts like mine (due to the effort of having to secure the track everytime the track is dismantled and reassembled ) Is that correct?


You're exactly right. An alternative which may allow you to use it is to use pins that are low enough to clear the underside of the trucks on your locomotives and rolling stock. But of course, that also requires a table that you can put pins in.

That or I've seen some people glue their track on a piece of cardboard. It's harder to store but the flex track stays in shape without having to glue or pin the table. You just have to make sure the ramp onto the cardboard doesn't cause uncouples.

Just my 2 cents. Cheers!


----------



## dwagn (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

If I was a motorist on those roads, I'd scream.

-J.


----------

